# New battery charger.



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi folks, wonder if anyone can throw a bit of light on this? Had a battery buzz from charger a couple of weeks ago,contacted suppling dealer who changed it for new without hesitation,fantastic!
Just connected van to mains to charge up before a trip and the green " connected to mains "button dos'nt light up although I can work the fridge/water heater from AC supply.As I'me getting power through does this mean that its just a fault with the light? is it that as it's a more modern charger than the old one the circuitry dos'nt acknowledge it or is it more worryingly that I have mains coming in but the leisure battery is not being charged? Does the light only come on with connection to 16[or so] amps when hooked up on site?
Thanks for any comments you may have,

Dave. 8O


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You don't say what charger it is, nor whether you have instructions for it that cover the indicator, so we are rather stumbling in the dark.

I don't understand your point that it is connected to (home?) mains now but you wonder whether it somehow knows campsite mains is different? 

Anyhows, in the absence of information I'd guess either that the idiot light isn't working or it is also a polarity indicator.

Dave


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for reply Dave and for reminding me that I am thick. As you suggest READ THE MANUAL. It is a Zig x70 and it states that if the current rating is exceeded the light will go out and illuminate when the charger is working.
As for Mains and Hook up just wondered if there was any difference,don't know why  
Anyway just off to thrash myself silly with a wet copy of MMM

Dave.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

You are lucky you have a copy of MMM,wet or otherwise, ours has not arrived yet and we are off to France tomorrow :twisted: :twisted: 
Steve


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Steve,sorry to hear about your MMM,seems to come up a lot this one, but mine was a back copy :lol: Have a good Hollies.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's increasingly about all that MMM is good for. For a real treat fray the edges first.

OK, either the light is working properly or it isn't.

With all 12V loads in the van (lights, pump etc) switched off, and the battery disconnected (or perhaps fuse removed) does the green light come on when mains is switched on? It should do. Switch on a light and it should work. If OK so far, the charger is working.

If the van light comes on but the green idiot light doesn't then I suggest the idiot light isn't working properly.

Switch the battery back in. Does the green light go off (ie the original problem you described)? If so, then possibly the charger load circuit isn't working properly, but I would also wonder about your battery.

I hope that helps.

What ointment do you use?

Dave


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Thanks again for replying Dave,I've booked the van in as it's under warranty,they fitted the charger so let them sort out the light, if I mess with it they will probably invalidate the warranty.

What ointment are you on about?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chronologically:

"Anyway just off to thrash myself silly with a wet copy of MMM "

"That's increasingly about all that MMM is good for. For a real treat fray the edges first. .....
.... What ointment do you use?"

"What ointment are you on about?"


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

With it now! WD 40 if you must know :lol:


----------

